# are hobies worth the $$$



## fishin magishin (Nov 21, 2011)

i am getting a kayak. and i was looking at the hobie pro angler for a while but then i saw the price i need 2 know if it is worth the money or if there are better choices for me


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe so, however there are more hobies than the PA. Give them a try and make your own conclusion. You are about to get a whole lot of opinions but nothing matters except what you think.
Chad


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

True dat Chad hobies are the best thing since sliced bread! Well worth the money if you planning on long trip pa is the way to go but If not outback is the way to go! I love mine and will never turn back!

Chase


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I tried a Hobie Outback at Pensacola Sailing last summer and wow! I will be saving my pennies up! Of course, its going to take a lot of pennies.
- Ron


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have fished hobies and many others and have just come to the conclusion that I like to paddle. I enjoy the upper body workout, the ease in "skinny" water and several other reasons. That being said, I still like the hobies but they are just not my thing. I would definitely try out several before buying any make or style of kayak.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

* are hobies worth the $$?

I believe the correct answer is...HELLZ YEAH!
*


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll echo what Chris V said. They are great boats, but are not the end all to fishing kayaks. After 6 months of deliberation between another Tarpon or a Hobie I passed up a great deal on a brand new Hobie and happily chose the WS Tarpon. Try before you buy!


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Some people like to paddle most people would rather pedal. If I was you I would look at the PA the outback and the Revo all have there advantages and disadvantages. Are they worth the money to me yes.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Im planning on purchasing an outback once im settled. I do enjoy the upper body workout, but i also have the itch to catch BIG pelagic fish and work off shore rigs in a timely manner. I had a hard time keeping up in my old yak but i did catch some big fish. I feel its a good investment, dont get me wrong tho, i WILL buy another Tarpon 120 one day as a river/spare yak.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Love my hobie. If I want a workout I go to the gym.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

chaps said:


> Love my hobie. If I want a workout I go to the gym.


yes sir, test em all but if u buy a paddle yak sooner or later you will still get a hobie!


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

chaps said:


> Love my hobie. If I want a workout I go to the gym.


I don't confuse watching football with fishing! If you can hold position while paddling and fish with both hands paddle away!


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

PAWGhunter said:


> * are hobies worth the $$?
> 
> I believe the correct answer is...HELLZ YEAH!
> *


pawghunter is right. hellz yeah is the correct answer.


----------



## Pi Lvr83 (Oct 6, 2011)

I found out last weekend that it is hard to paddle with a pro angler (width) but it can be done. So if you want an upper as well as a lower workout get a Hobie for sure. You can paddle and peddle if need be!


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

If you want somebody to convince you to spend all that extra money for a Hobie you'll get that here. I've got the feeling that you have not tried out any of the different kayaks yet. Don't let someone else make up your mind, try them and see what you like. 

I bought mine for multi purposes with fishing being just one. I love to paddle and don't go after big fish in the gulf. If your going to mainly fish in the gulf the Hobies may be your best bet.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Jolly Mon said:


> If you want somebody to convince you to spend all that extra money for a Hobie you'll get that here. I've got the feeling that you have not tried out any of the different kayaks yet. Don't let someone else make up your mind, try them and see what you like.
> 
> I bought mine for multi purposes with fishing being just one. I love to paddle and don't go after big fish in the gulf. If your going to mainly fish in the gulf the Hobies may be your best bet.


I think that's a pretty good answer. If you're buying it to fish, buy a hobie. If you're buying it to spend the weekend kayaking, you may want a paddle kayak. 

You can use either as a multipurpose kayak, but your primary use for it should determine which you buy.

Since you're asking the question on a fishing forum, I say buy the hobie. Try it out first though, preferably with a fishing pole in your hand.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I've been yak fishing for about a decade now. Untill this past January, I've been quite happy with ocean kayaks (prowler15 and prowler big game). This year I forked out the money for a pro angler. Now it's a whole new ball game! I can cast a 10' net from my yak. I can peddle away from bridge pilings WHILE fighting fish. I can cast lures while under way. Hobies simply open up a lot more options. Especially PAs.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Yakavelli said:


> I can cast lures while under way.


My favorite part about a Hobie...chasing schools of fish is easy now:thumbup:


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Love my outback! For me, it offered the best versatility to the types of fishing I like to do. I am able to stand in it safely, even use it like a paddleboard in skinny water looking for reds. All the comments on here are pretty spot on. One thing i really love also is the stearing/rudder. You can get your boat in perfect position to drift a flat.

Try them all and see which model fits your style.. but honestly, im so happy with my outback, wouldn't change a thing. Very well thought out and high quality product.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Does anyone own both the pro angler and outback ? I really like my outback but i/m starting to think that maybe the pro angler would have been a better fit for me ...

what are your thoughts owning both or trying both?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Best thing about owning both is, you have one for a loaner. I know a few guys I'd love to introduce to kayak fishing, but I can't offer to take them with me. Sure would like to win one this year...wink wink.


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

I have both a Hobie Revolution and a Wilderness System Tarpon 120, both are good boats, when it comes to windy conditions I'll take the Hobie any day! 

Since when does kayak fishing have to be work, relax use the hands free approach and enjoy your time on the water instead of feeling like you just had a workout when you go fishing.

After fishing next to Ferd in several tournaments in LA and not being able to fish because I had to have a paddle in my hand and not making headway against the wind and he and other Hobie users were able to fish, well I now use my Hobie 99.9% of the time.


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

*yes, yes, and more yes.*

Hey bro...at the start of the fishing season this year I was looking at buying a kayak because a friend and I were going to get kayaks and begin our fishing adventures. I bought a wilderness systems tarpon 140 and he got a hobie pro angler. We started fishing and right off the bat I knew I made the wrong choice. To make this short, while I am paddling he is texting and drinking beer and most importantly fishing. This is by far the most important part...fishing, take your time and make the right choice.


----------



## ApexYakin (Jul 8, 2009)

Worth every penny...like brandon the only ride my clients are allowed to.go out on are hobies...full fleet of outbacks and I use the revo personally. But save the coin and get a hobie...unless youre the hulk or have a decent bed on your truck dont bother with the pa is you plan to go solo and put it ontop of a car it is the jon boat of yak...undoubtly the most amazing thing on the water but to handle over head alone...no way...john cena would tire of that haul after a summer ha. Outback for comfort and revo for life


----------



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

Watch all the tournaments and local clubs and see who's winning tournaments. More and more they're sitting in a Hobie. Are they all great fishermen? Not exactly. What you will find is that with a fishing rod in your hand, instead of a paddle, you have a much better chance of catching a fish! Not to mention better control while fighting a fish.

The last Gulf Coast tourney saw about 140 entries. Over half of those were Hobies.
'Nuff said! (But I do agree to demo first)


----------



## bnz (May 18, 2011)

I'm in the minority here but if I were going to spend that kind of money I'd buy one of the fiberglass south african kayaks like a kaskazi or stealth. Oh wait, I already have! Two as a matter of fact. :thumbup: You can get a kaskazi for around the price of the adventure, a stealth for less (and that's including the price of them being shipped over from S.A.).

They are faster for when you need it, and definitely more seaworthy (translated: safer when in rougher waters) if you are going to be fishing offshore. When it is bull red season over here in GA and we go out in choppy stuff too rough for most yaks, my hobie pedaling buddies will leave their revos and outbacks at home and use my other kaskazi if that says anything.

If you are a bass pro wannabe in a kayak, stick with the hobie. 

p.s.- I've seen hobie owners buy S.A. kayaks, but haven't seen any owners of S.A. yaks buy hobies. That might say something right there.


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

Those Kaskazi's look interesting, particularly the Dorado and Marlin. Which model do you have?


----------



## bnz (May 18, 2011)

One of each...










:yes:


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

bnz said:


> I'm in the minority here but if I were going to spend that kind of money I'd buy one of the fiberglass south african kayaks like a kaskazi or stealth. Oh wait, I already have! Two as a matter of fact. :thumbup: You can get a kaskazi for around the price of the adventure, a stealth for less (and that's including the price of them being shipped over from S.A.).
> 
> They are faster for when you need it, and definitely more seaworthy (translated: safer when in rougher waters) if you are going to be fishing offshore. When it is bull red season over here in GA and we go out in choppy stuff too rough for most yaks, my hobie pedaling buddies will leave their revos and outbacks at home and use my other kaskazi if that says anything.
> 
> ...


bass pro wannabe huh......................................:no:
water too rough????


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

bnz said:


> One of each...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wheres the seat? looks like your ass would stay wet! my pa has been in some pretty big seas, including last night in the bay! i havent ever seen a hobie have problems in rough seas. they seem to keep you a little dryer!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

bbarton13 said:


> wheres the seat? looks like your ass would stay wet! my pa has been in some pretty big seas, including last night in the bay! i havent ever seen a hobie have problems in rough seas. they seem to keep you a little dryer!


I agree with Brandon I have a outback and I've handled 4 ft seas no problem and stated dry until Brandon splashes me love my yak and never change!

Chase


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Just realised another great thing about owning a hobie. It's so fun to see how emotional some people get when trying to talk some smack about them (hobies). Some guys hate Hobies just because they're so popular, and for no other reason. It's like a Falcons fan saying "Drew Brees sucks". No the hell he doesn't, he's one of the best to ever play the game. Same with Hobies, anyone who says Hobies aren't worth a damn, are arguing based solely on ignorance and/or pride. That said, I firmly believe you can't go wrong buying a kayak. I've loved every yak I've ever owned just as much as I love my Pro Angler.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

bnz said:


> If you are a bass pro wannabe in a kayak, stick with the hobie.


That's funny... a little inflammatory, but funny


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

bnz said:


> One of each...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So did you get a free speedo with the purchase of two? Just wondering because I got some tackle boxes with mine


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

wyld3man said:


> So did you get a free speedo with the purchase of two? Just wondering because I got some tackle boxes with mine


:thumbup: I was eating some chips when I read that and almost choked I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

wyld3man said:


> So did you get a free speedo with the purchase of two? Just wondering because I got some tackle boxes with mine


Nice


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )



Tres said:


> wyld3man said:
> 
> 
> > So did you get a free speedo with the purchase of two? Just wondering because I got some tackle boxes with mine
> ...


Haha lol


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

What did you end up getting?


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

*Are Hobies Worth The Price?*

No!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL what did I do now haha


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A free speedo is not enough motivation for me, but throw in one of those leather face masks with the zipper mouth and a red ball-gag and consider it sold! J/K

I am going to have to address the statement about if you have a paddle kayak you will end up buying a Hobie eventually. I've been yakking for well over 10 yrs and still paddle. I don't have time to go to the gym, when would I fish? Besides, if I tire out and don't want to paddle anymore I'll let a Tarpon pull me for a while


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

To me it is less a choice between Pedal and Paddle and more a personal decision based on the type of fishing you will be doing.

I have owned several paddle yaks and several Hobies. Each one has its advantages and disadvantages.

Paddle kayaks are way lighter, so if you are alone, loading on top of a car and like to jump around (frequent put ins and take outs) then light might be best. If your longest trip is 2 miles round trip and it is all in skinny water like Louisianna, then paddle may be best.

My style is to make the most of the few fishing days I get. When I go out, it is for an average of 7 hours on the yak and we average about 20 miles per trip. For years my back was so sore that I could not stand up at the end of the day. This was in both Paddle and Pedal yaks. It was the seat and position taht bothered me. With the Pro Angler, the seat comfort outweighs any of the downsides. Yes it is big, and heavy and wide and encourages me to carry way too much gear. It is expensive too. But it is comfortable. My back never, ever hurts and my butt is always dry.

That said, some of the mods I have seen are impressive. My next purchase will probably be another Adventure Island with a modded seat to get me the support I like. That way, by sailing, I can troll more ground and take naps while under way.

Good luck with your choice. And most of all, enjoy the sport.


----------

